
Ask HN: Is it appropriate for a Facebook Director to pursue vendettas? - forgottenacc56
Is it appropriate behaviour for a large public company director like Peter Thiel to pursue vendettas over a long period of time?
======
dragonbonheur
It should not be seen as Peter Thiel, director of Public Company X and founder
of Y, but as Peter Thiel, private individual.

I really can't understand the way Americans want to punish companies for the
actions of the individuals working for them, or the way Americans absolutely
have to associate an individual's actions to that individual's participation
or employment in a company - this goes against employment laws in any country
other than America.

~~~
curiousgal
I know right! This ranges from this to someone losing their job because of a
joke they said to a friend[0].

0.[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398681)

------
argonaut
Honestly, the chatter among VCs on Twitter that I see is that Facebook is
going to ask Peter Thiel to step down any day now. FB doesn't want to hurt its
relationship with publishers.

